# Reststrom? (maus leuchtet obwohl pc aus)



## Kain_LaVey (18. März 2009)

Hi,

Hab ein neues System am laufen:

i7 920
Asus p6t deluxe
gtx285
12 gb ddr3 ram (mache viel bild/video zeug)
be quiet dark power pro 750 watt (ja zu viel, pc wird irgendwann noch übertaktet und evt auch noch sli etc)

Das "problem" ist, wenn ich meinen PC ausschalte, geht auch alles aus, ABER: Anscheinend befindet sich noch ne menge "reststrom" oder so im pc. Ich glaub entweder Netztweil oder Grafikkarte wird noch weiter betrieben (lüfter) für 2 Minuten oder länger bevor es ganz aus geht und die beleuchtung der maus (kone) bleibt die ganze zeit an(also auch noch nach 2 stunden) (sobald ich netzstecker ziehe geht sie auch aus).

1. Woran liegt da?
2. Ist das dramatisch?


----------



## fadade (18. März 2009)

Hab ich auch (sogar die ganze Nacht durch  )

Das is, da einige Mobos die USB-Anschlüsse auch nach dem Runterfahren noch mit Strom versorgen!!! (Also nixxxxx schlimm, nur ich hab das Gefühl, dass das meine Maus net so abkann...)


----------



## noxistar (18. März 2009)

Kain_LaVey schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Hab ein neues System am laufen:
> 
> ...


Nennt sich Standby vom Mainboard 
Ist nicht wirklich dramatisch - man empfiehlt ja sowieso jedem PC Besitzer sich eine Überspannungsgesicherte Steckerleiste mit separatem Ein-/Ausschalter bzw. Master/Slavesystem anzuschaffen.
Sparst halt nen bissl Strom wenn das DIng nicht immer noch im Standby rumgurkt.


----------



## Kain_LaVey (18. März 2009)

Genau so eine Steckdose habe ich dran. Wenn ich den PC ausmache (master) geht drucker und boxensystem und monitor mit aus. (maus leuchtet weiter)


----------



## fadade (18. März 2009)

Dann issas net Standby! (wenn doch, dann sollte man net den Stecker ziehn!)

Sind das net doch die "Elkos", die Strom speichern um Spannungsabfälle kurz zu überbrücken?


----------



## Blechdesigner (18. März 2009)

Hat die Steckerleiste auch einen separaten Ein(I)-/Ausschalter(O)?
Und die Maus leuchtet weiter selbst wenn du die Steckerleiste ausschaltest(O) hast?


----------



## Kain_LaVey (18. März 2009)

Hm, ne, die Steckdose hat nur einen Schlater um einzustellen ob alle Steckdosen immer strom kriegen oder halt nur wenn der "master" an ist.


----------



## Blechdesigner (18. März 2009)

Besser wäre eine Stecherleist die du ganz ausschalten kannst, dann würde das Problem nicht mehr bestehen! 
(oder einfach hinten am NT den Kippschalter auf 0 stellen)

MfG.


----------



## Doc_Evil (18. März 2009)

Dein Netzteil lässt die Lüfter nach dem Herunterfahren noch bis zu 3 Minuten laufen damit die Komponenten nach dem Ausschalten mit ihrer Hitze nicht alleine dastehen und besser abkühlen.
Unter der Bedingung, das du deine Gehäuselüfter am Netzteil angeschlossen hast.

Dein Board gibt einfach weiter Strom an die USB-Geräte.
Du kannst im Bios wahrscheinlich auch einstellen das du deinen PC über USB (Maus oder Tastatur) hochfahren kannst.


----------



## dot (18. März 2009)

fadade schrieb:


> Dann issas net Standby! (wenn doch, dann sollte man net den Stecker ziehn!)
> 
> Sind das net doch die "Elkos", die Strom speichern um Spannungsabfälle kurz zu überbrücken?



Das "kurz" bedeutet aber nicht eine Betrieb von Lueftern und LEDs von mehreren Sekunden. Die paar µF die dort "gespeichert" werden ist doch fast nichts...


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. März 2009)

Kann man die dauerhafte Stromversorgung der USB Ports nicht im Bios einfach abschalten?


----------



## kiripeter (24. Februar 2010)

> Kann man die dauerhafte Stromversorgung der USB Ports nicht im Bios  einfach abschalten?


würde mich auch interessieren. habe das selbe problem.


----------

